# Gray Squirrel "Hunt" & Video... Again



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

You may have seen my first video here and it wasn't the best view of the shot. I think this is a much better view on video.

This guy came out of nowhere to chase off a black squirrel and gave me a great shot... so I took it.

View attachment 46185


When I got down there, this guy was bleeding pretty bad from his head... I choose to break his neck anyways, you can never be too sure... and I like to ensure a quick passing regardless of how accurate my shot was.

This guy was a fat one too!

View attachment 46184


Once again, I didn't want to post the video of the shot publicly on my Vimeo account, so there is a password to view the video. I just had wanted it to be viewed by other forum members.

This guy was in a tree about 25-ish ft. away.

*Password*: hunt

You can open the video in Vimeo itself by clicking on the title of the video once you enter the password or click on "Vimeo" once you enter the password. Watch in HD and full screen for best video footage.






Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Bands: 25mm to 20mm Double TBG Cut @ 8.5''

Ammo: Hex Nut (weight 7g)

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 25ft (approx.)

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

At the rate your going you don't have to make a trip to the grocery store. lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That is a fat ass squirrel! Almost the size of a damn chicken.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't want to go out hunting the little blighters if they were all that size lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sweet shot. Nice to be able to go out on the back deck and get some fresh meat. Awesome!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> At the rate your going you don't have to make a trip to the grocery store. lol


I wish!!! 



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> That is a fat *** squirrel! Almost the size of a **** chicken.


The ones in my backyard have no predators (aside from me), so they can eat all day long! There big suckers for sure.



Valantine said:


> I wouldn't want to go out hunting the little blighters if they were all that size lol


Haha, if it's a headshot, no need to worry! 



August West said:


> Sweet shot. Nice to be able to go out on the back deck and get some fresh meat. Awesome!


Thanks August, same band set-up man!! Did you get a chance to figure out how fast I'm shooting??? I have no idea.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No I didn't, just be a guess anyway. If there are any archery stores or paintball in your area chances are they have a chono you could shoot across.

I do think it is fascinating the difference in shooting your set up and mine. Perhaps the large heavy frame soaks up the excess recoil that I feel when I shoot the same set up with my natural. I molded some 10mm today and are shooting them with 20 to 15 singles 3/4 butterfly and to me it seems about right doubles it is like dry firing.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice shooting, Thats 3 in 2 days now right? o.o


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have some really fat ones around here too. Let's plug em and see if there ripe


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As the others have mentioned already, great shooting; and you no doubt make many envious of your hunting prowess.

Keep up the excellent work ethic in your slingshot use; which I am confident will ensure many more meals upon your table.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> At the rate your going you don't have to make a trip to the grocery store. lol


I can't buy meat from the grocery store anymore...its doesn't look right... Hoping the Mr. gets a a deer this weekend, and we should be good for the winter months


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > At the rate your going you don't have to make a trip to the grocery store. lol
> ...


Really? Does a deer last the whole winter? Wow. Is it good? I've never ate Venison before :question:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


It depends on the size of the deer really  But between the Geese, ducks, squirrels and a deer I would imagine we would be set for a few months  Venison is probably one of my favorite meats. Goose is a close second. If you check out your local butcher they may have some in their freezer. Try it, you won't regret it. I have some in a stew right now in my kitchen!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

individual,

imo deer taste a lot like lamb if the meat is treated right, and if it is not, it tastes like a rank ol billy goat. HAHAHA

I am having some for dinner tonight, backstraps, the best of the deer, come on over and give it a try.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice shot, can't wait til I feel confident enough in my ability to cleanly take a squirrel like that. 
Right now I am still trying to get more consistent, sometimes I group well and shoot accurately enough to hunt, but other times it's like I have never shot before and I am all over the target.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Fightinggoat said:


> Nice shot, can't wait til I feel confident enough in my ability to cleanly take a squirrel like that.
> Right now I am still trying to get more consistent, sometimes I group well and shoot accurately enough to hunt, but other times it's like I have never shot before and I am all over the target.


This is EXACTLY how I feel! One day I am shooting 6 cans in a row from 33 ft, the next I can't hit even 1! Mr.Moniker practiced for months though before ever trying to take an animal  at least that's what I tell myself on the days I can't hit anything


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Make a smaller catapult that you can shoot inside with small shot, garbanzo beans or the like and light bands. The mechanics are exactly the same and it will give you much more practice time.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice video and great shooting!! Yep, you have done what I need much, much more of---practice, practice, practice!! Just like my basketball coach used to drill into our heads!!


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

August West said:


> Make a smaller catapult that you can shoot inside with small shot, garbanzo beans or the like and light bands. The mechanics are exactly the same and it will give you much more practice time.


I have a range set up in my basement, have old down feather couch that stops ammo dead, so I can shoot full power indoors just fine, only bad side is that distance is limited to around 25ft.

I have more fun plinking cans outside or shooting stumps and pine cones at the park, but the basement paper target practice I think will help my groups shrink since I can see where I hit.

Also have a range in the garage, but it's cold outside and my garage is crowded with too much stuff.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

gotta love the sound the hex nut made when it hit the squirrel. you might want to consider staining your deck red, this way the blood blends in .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Confess, CM .... your neighbor has a squirrel feeding station ... :rofl:

Another good shot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Confess, CM .... your neighbor has a squirrel feeding station ... :rofl:
> 
> Another good shot!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I should thank him for bringing me food! 



Fightinggoat said:


> Nice shot, can't wait til I feel confident enough in my ability to cleanly take a squirrel like that.
> Right now I am still trying to get more consistent, sometimes I group well and shoot accurately enough to hunt, but other times it's like I have never shot before and I am all over the target.


I don't know if you will ever feel "confident". I think that's when you run into problems... I know what you mean though. I had practiced everyday for mths before I tried to take game, and I still do practice! 



August West said:


> Make a smaller catapult that you can shoot inside with small shot, garbanzo beans or the like and light bands. The mechanics are exactly the same and it will give you much more practice time.


Excellent idea August!!



Ifab25 said:


> Nice video and great shooting!! Yep, you have done what I need much, much more of---practice, practice, practice!! Just like my basketball coach used to drill into our heads!!


Thanks!! 



Imperial said:


> gotta love the sound the hex nut made when it hit the squirrel. you might want to consider staining your deck red, this way the blood blends in .


It's a certain sound, I know exactly what you are talking about!!

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Simply Awesome. Keep it up. I haven't seen many when I was out. only seeing red squirrels.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Great work again. Love the look of that snow on the trees - really has an Xmas feel to it.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cracking shot, that hexnut did some major damage, the squirrel didnt feel a thing, instant lights out


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> Simply Awesome. Keep it up. I haven't seen many when I was out. only seeing red squirrels.


That sucks. I always leave the red ones alone, I love those guys. Technically though, I not allowed to hunt them even if I wanted to, you can only trap those guys where I live.



Outback said:


> Great work again. Love the look of that snow on the trees - really has an Xmas feel to it.


Thanks man, I know exactly what you mean btw! 



youcanthide said:


> Cracking shot, that hexnut did some major damage, the squirrel didnt feel a thing, instant lights out


I was so surprised at the hex nut, that was honestly my first time taking game with them! I have shot a few at the catch box to see how they shoot, but wow did it pack a punch!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow that shot was amazing i didn't now hex nuts could shoot accurately over 15ft


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

wolf98 said:


> wow that shot was amazing i didn't now hex nuts could shoot accurately over 15ft


It was a decent shot, thanks. However, hex's are much more accurate then that. That shot wasn't all too far by no means.

I haven't had the chance to really test how far they shoot accurately, but I know for sure at 50ft they are still pretty good.

When my weather gets half decent, I'll try and see how far I can push the distance on some cans.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They shoot really good I have taken a lot of game with hex nuts.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Loved watching it the first time, and loved it even more on the second go around! Nice shooting!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Fantastic shooting..can't wait till I get there...

Dennis


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

JUSTJOB said:


> Loved watching it the first time, and loved it even more on the second go around! Nice shooting!


Thanks! I didn't know you even watched it a first time!! Haha.



Whitewolf said:


> Fantastic shooting..can't wait till I get there...
> 
> Dennis


You will for sure! Just keep practising.


----------

